# Chipped glass when removing rim on tank



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I've been removing a rim on a 15 gallon tank. Unfortunately, peeling the rim from the top edge of the glass has resulted in the glass chipping in several places. The silicone itself pulled away the chips.

The result is the top edge of the tank is a chipped in a number of places. The chips aren't too deep, maybe 1/4mm in places. Would sanding/smoothing the top edge of the tank make it salvagable as an aquarium? I don't want to use it if these chipped spots could result in a crack forming.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I doubt the chips will propagate especially in a 15 gallon tank, but you could always sand them away if you have the energy, though a 15 gallon tank is usually pretty cheap to replace. 

You can always take the 15g apart and use the glass as covers for other tanks... That way it doesn't totally go to waste.


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmm, I think I might try polishing it with a diamond bit just to smooth/round all the edges.

I have a spare 15 gallon, so worst case scenario I have something to fall back on!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

As long as the chips are round they should not spread into cracks. If the chips seem to have a point then it is more likely that a crack may develop. 
.25mm deep is not much at all, I would continue to use a tank with this small a flaw, even several minor flaws like this.


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, all the chips were roundish. Basically like little craters. Some were a bit deeper, I think up a mm in a couple spots. But most were very shallow.

At any rate, I took the dremel to them and mostly smoothed things out. The top edge is a little uneven where the chips were, but smoother than before.


----------



## RestlessCrow (Nov 5, 2009)

Since I work with glass, I feel pretty confident in replying to this one.  My business deals specifically with chips, dings, scratches, and cracks.

If the chips are "Chips" they will not develop into a crack.... usually a chip, especially on any edge will have a "clamshell" or "oystershell" type look. These will not self propagate. They are impact chips, and the ridges in the chip are actually pressure waves from the original impact. (Throw a rock in a pond and you demonstrate pressure waves.) I HIGHLY doubt that the silicone pulled the chips off. The chips were there, and the silicone just held them in place until you pulled it off. 

If there IS a crack, it will eventually propagate and spread, and I would not use the aquarium. Chips will not propagate, therefore making it safe to use.


----------

